# Wheeltrims



## Pard

Two weeks ago we overnighted at the CC Stover site near Newton Abbot in Devon. We were directed to a couple of pitches which just happened to be alongside a EM Integra 810. Was that you?

If so, sorry we didn't get a chance to chat - we stopped in bed too long in the morning and, well, you didn't!

Anyway, the point was I was rather taken with the chromed wheel-trims, and it started me thinking they might look well on our van. My better half thinks I'm nuts, but that's nothing new. I wondered which brand they were... (and if I can afford them!)

Terry


----------



## teemyob

*Trims*

Were they Eurotrims?

"cover your ugly nuts!"

Like these?

TM


----------



## Pard

Thanks Teemyob - could well be them. Just need to decide if I have the spare dosh!

Terry


----------



## teemyob

*plastic*

I think these are Plastic


----------



## Chudders

Only now seen this post, Yes I,m the guilty one it was me and I saw you come in and set up. 
Didn,t like to come over and disturb you though.
If you PM ,me I will give you details of the wheel trims and price. I will look it up in the mean time. They were not very expensive
(Tell the better half that)
Thinking about it I will PM you details anyway.
Regards, Dave

Found the details now.
They came from motorama Hull and were £45 for 4 (I had to buy 6 for my tag axle. I think their code is KT231 16". They are however ABS plastic with a bright chrome finish. 
They do stainless steel ones as well but alot more expensive to lse when one falls off or gets nicked.
Try www.motoramahull.com 
Dave


----------



## Pard

Thanks Dave.

Pity you didn't come a-knocking, but when folks are seemingly settled indoors, it can feel a bit like intruding. Never mind. Anyway, seems I'm in your debt yet again for assistance! It's a useful online shop I hadn't come across before, and the price is more tempting than Teemyob's £220 superb metal ones, _and_ my boss might be more inclined to pass £45 off as one of my forgettable whims. So, who knows, next time we're on a site together, our little 636 Merc could have shiny wheels too!

Incidentally, my moving one pitch away, was no reflection on you, just me being too lazy to get out the 30 metre elec cable when the 10m one would do!

Terry


----------



## Chudders

Glad to help, we use Stover quite often, its agreat site and relatively cheap (for the Caravan CLub) and very easy to get to. May see you somewhere, next time I will, as you say 'come a knocking'
Dave


----------



## Pard

Well, I've ordered a set from Motorama - slightly confusing payment system, but seems to have worked. Mine are 15" wheels on the Merc. Look forward to receiving them in due course...

Terry


----------

